# rental apartment in Gottingen



## aysehale (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

I will come to Gottingen to do internship at Max Planck Enstitute. I am searching for any apartment costing between 300 and 500 € and having furniture. I will stay between 15 July and 20 september. Is there anyone who helps me about this? Also I will stay with my friend.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

try 
WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de
WG und provisionsfreie Wohnungen im Wohnungsmarkt: kostenlose Wohnungssuche
kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka


good luck!


----------



## aysehale (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you vronchen. I will try.


----------

